# Router Turning Jig



## TerryS (Sep 25, 2004)

Has anyone made a router turning jig? I like to make flutes and something like that would save me a lot of time. Thanks, Terry


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

Sears sold a device called a router crafter at one time. It's currently available from Trend. Legacy Ornamental Lathe is a newer, bigger version based on the same premise.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

TerryS said:


> Has anyone made a router turning jig? I like to make flutes and something like that would save me a lot of time. Thanks, Terry


If you can, find a copy of the December 2001 _WOODWORKER'S JOURNAL_ . It contains an article on making a large (or small) dowel from a square or rectangular piece of stock. The article is on page 38 and describes the making of a Candleholder. It takes a lot more time than a lathe, but then when you don't have a lathe.... creativity is the solution. Worked for me.
Steveo


----------



## TerryS (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Guy's...sorry I didn't get back sooner. Terry.


----------



## chairman (Sep 27, 2004)

the december issue of WOODWORKERS JOURNAL shows a picture of the machine you are asking about. it appears to be a store bought unit. chairman


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Vermont American made the router Crafter that Sears use to sell. I bought one from them a while back. I don't know if they still make them but u could try finding out if a
dealer ship is near you or try to find a web site for them. 

Woodnut65


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Router: Methods of Work has some nice diagrams of turning jigs.


----------



## bud brambley (Sep 11, 2004)

Terry this might be lake but the house tolls has one

for about 120.00 bud


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi.
I must turn ostrich egg.
But that is big piece of wood and will be dangerous on lathe.
I see article in shop notes how to turn "Wood Mallet using router " this style 
>>>url<<<
Device loks 
>>>img url<<<


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dominik,

Did you realize that was posted in 2004?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I made one of these earlier this year to turn some 65mm. dowel for a project, pics in my gallery, but here,


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

If I have to turn long parallel lengths of timber. After knocking off the corners and getting near to diameter. I use a hand plane on the wood, and slowly shear lane from end to end. It does not dig in, and leaves a terrifically smooth cut. Very little protruding plane blade is necessary.


----------



## hcim (Sep 13, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Dominik,
> 
> Did you realize that was posted in 2004?


I find it useful though 
... especially for new comer like me.

:moil:
Many thanks, just what I'm looking for at the moment.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

tigerhellmaker said:


> Hi.
> I must turn ostrich egg.
> But that is big piece of wood and will be dangerous on lathe.
> I see article in shop notes how to turn "Wood Mallet using router " this style
> ...


Hi Dominik

Your pictures did not appear. Were you trying to put them with the text?
To insert pictures you need to go down below the message box to where it says 'Attach Files' and 'Manage Attachments' and load them from there.

Why do you think turning an ostrich egg would be dangerous? You could rough it out on the bandsaw first to minimise the intermittant cuts.

Otherwise, you could build something like this, but increase the dimensions to accomodate the diameter of your egg. Sorry, I just realised that the image I wanted was on my office machine and not here, so I'll have to post it tomorrow.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

derek willis said:


> I made one of these earlier this year to turn some 65mm. dowel for a project, pics in my gallery, but here,


Thanks Darek I think about that 

Why dangerous ?
Unfortunately I have simple height speed lathe. I don have extra equipment and cant change speed.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I get a lot out of old posts too, Dominik. My post wasn't being critical of you. 

Peter, Dominik's pictures aren't posting because he has to make 10 posts before you can post pictures or URL's. 

Dominik, it doesn't take but a few minutes to get your 10 posts. Just visit some forums and comment on what others have posted. The 10 post requirement is designed to minimize spam, especially automated spam.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

As in the next post, pics of what I did in my gallery.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Dominik
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you could build something like this, but increase the dimensions to accomodate the diameter of your egg. Sorry, I just realised that the image I wanted was on my office machine and not here, so I'll have to post it tomorrow.


Here you go:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

That's a neat jig for doing fluting with a router,with a tweak or two it would be a great jig 

Thanks for posting it 

========



istracpsboss said:


> Here you go:


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

So I don't build router lathe.
After all day of work my father do that.


----------

